# نماذج الرد الآلي(جامدة أووووي)



## حبة خردل (24 مارس 2010)

*نماذج الرد الآلي

اتصالات الإمارات
 أخي المواطن.. إن الرقم الذي طلبته لا يمكن الاتصال به الآن  يرجى الانتظار أو المحاولة مرة أخرى 
 الإتصالات اللبنانية
 حبيب ألبي..شـو.. عيوني.. الموبايل بٍيزي كتير كتير فإما  بتنتزر أوإزا في مجال دء بعد شوي ...
 مرسي كتير كتير. 
 الإتصالات الهندية
 سديق هذا موبيل ما في سغل الهين ولا يمكن بند مشان هو زعلان  سوية..
  إنت في سوية وقف ممكن انت ييجي بعد سوية دقيقة في كلام أحسن .  آب كي موسكان باهوت بياري هي. 
 الإتصالات الأردنية
 ولا!..كم مرة صرت حاكيلك الزفت مش فاضي ؟؟ خليك ملطوع عالخط  أو إنطز..
  سكّر واتصل بعد ما الزلمة يفضالك ..الله يقرفكو زي ما  بتقرفونا، إيه 
 الإتصالات السودانية
 إن الرغم اللي زربتوا ما موجوود.. ممكييين تدق ليهو تاني؟؟  آآآآآي 
 الإتصالات الســــــــــورية
لك  يبعتلك حمّة شايف تلفونه مسكر ليش اكل الهوا رجاع دقلو بعد  شوي،
 يدقو  راسك بجرن الكبة العما شو لوح
 الإتصالات المصرية
 يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم........ شوف يا حلاوة..  الزبون بتاعنا يا مطنش يا بيحلقلك ..
  لمّ الدور وهوّينا واتصل لما الغزاله تروق. 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة ياقمر وخصوصااااااا المصرية :t33:
وأحلى تقييم ياقمر​


----------



## نونوس14 (24 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووووووة*
*خصوصااااا المصرية*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير
ثانكس حبة خردل​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههه*
_*حلوين و المصرى احلى*_
_*ميررررسى كتير*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين أوى 
هو مفيش اتصالات اجنبية كانت هتبقى تحفة اوى
يقول مهما يقول مش فاهمين حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عسسسسسسسل


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة ياقمر وخصوصااااااا المصرية :t33:
> وأحلى تقييم ياقمر​




مرسي ليكي يا قمراية

مرسي جداً جداً علي تقييمك

نورت يا جميل
​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووووووووة*
> *خصوصااااا المصرية*
> *ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير*



شكراً ليكي نونوس علي مرورك الرائع
​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين كتير
> ثانكس حبة خردل​*



كل الشكر ليكي يا كوكي

نورت يا قمر​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> _*حلوين و المصرى احلى*_
> _*ميررررسى كتير*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



مرسي ليكي يا قمراية

ربنا يحفظك من كل شر​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين أوى
> هو مفيش اتصالات اجنبية كانت هتبقى تحفة اوى
> يقول مهما يقول مش فاهمين حاجة
> ...



مرسي ليكي يا ميسو يا قمر انت
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إلا اللبناني دة ,, نانسي عجرم هي اللي بترد 
*​


----------



## MATTEW (27 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه البناني لبناني برضه هههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكي كتير علي الموضوع *


----------



## حبة خردل (10 أبريل 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إلا اللبناني دة ,, نانسي عجرم هي اللي بترد
> *​



هههههههههه

مرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل​


----------



## حبة خردل (10 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *هههههههههههههه البناني لبناني برضه هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكي كتير علي الموضوع *



مرسي ليك jesus servant علي المرور الراااائع
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2010)

*المصري أصلي

حلوين قوي كلهم

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (11 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## حبة خردل (11 أبريل 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *المصري أصلي
> 
> حلوين قوي كلهم
> 
> شكرا ليكي​*



هههههه طبعاً المصري ........................مصري 

مرسي يا مايكل علي المرور الجميل ده
​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمال شكرا علي تعب محبتك



مرسي ليك يا روماني علي مرورك الغااالي

ربنا يكون معاك دايماً​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 أبريل 2010)

جميلة ياقمر تسلم ايدك واحلى تقيم


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*ما تصدقيش اللبنانية الاحلى 
بغاية التهذيب
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## dark_angel (11 أبريل 2010)

_*حلويييييييييييييييييييين اووووووووووووووووووووى و احلى حاجة الاتصالات اللبنانية ناس مودبة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى و كلهم ذوق و حنية*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه 
جمال جدا ​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جميلة ياقمر تسلم ايدك واحلى تقيم



*مرسي يا قمر علي التقييم الجميل 

والاجمل مرورك العسل زيك*​


كليمو قال:


> *ما تصدقيش اللبنانية الاحلى
> بغاية التهذيب
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههه اكيد يا كليموو 

عن تجربة بجد يا كليمو اللبنانيين احسن ناس اتعاملت معاهم 

مرسي يا كليموو*​


dark_angel قال:


> _*حلويييييييييييييييييييين اووووووووووووووووووووى و احلى حاجة الاتصالات اللبنانية ناس مودبة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى و كلهم ذوق و حنية*_​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بس المصريين كلهم ذوق وحنية برضة

بس علي طريقتهم:new6:*​



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جمال جدا ​



*مرسي يا كوكو علي المرور الجميل
نورت يا جميل
*​


----------



## twety (19 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه كتييير مهضومين
طبعا اللبنانى يكسب
بس الاردنى كمان ضحكنى

تشكرات افندم لتعب حظرتكم
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اووووى
وخصوصا المصريه واللبنانيه
شكرا حبه خردل
​


----------

